# Trinity



## KapitanKaktus (19. März 2006)

Hallo Freunde,

nach langer Wartezeit ist es nun endlich soweit.........der Trinity Rahmen ist verfÃ¼gbar!
Trinity ist fÃ¼r all die Biker gedacht, die ein Fully wollen, aber nicht auf die groÃen Vorteile eines Hardtails verzichten wollen! 
Bei der Konstruktion haben wir grÃ¶Ãten Wert auf die Vielseitigkeit gelegt - 24" oder 26", sowie 24" hinten, 26" vorne und Gabeln von 100 bis 150mm sind mÃ¶glich. 
Der Hinterbau ist sowohl in HÃ¤rte und Federweg als auch in der LÃ¤nge verstellbar: 
minimal 394mm Kettenstrebe, wenn es mal Urban-technisch zu geht
maximal 410mm Kettenstrebe, wenn die 4X oder Fr Strecke die nÃ¶tige Laufruhe erfordert, das Ganze mit bis zu 128mm Federweg. 
Somit lÃ¤sst sich nahezu alles machen von Dirt Ã¼ber 4X bis hin zum harten Freeride. 
Weitere Infos zur Geometrie findet ihr auf unserer homepage! 
Und diese sprechen fÃ¼r sichâ¦â¦..wir garantieren euch, dass ihr noch nie so ein agiles Fully gefahren seid!!







Falls ihr Fragen habt stehen wir natÃ¼rlich gerne zur VerfÃ¼gung!

Cheers,




Marc


----------



## crossie (19. März 2006)

schicker rahmen, gibts irgendwo auch n bild wo der aufgebaut ist? ausser das auf der agent!page ? 

 

und was ist da standartmässig fürn dämpfer verbaut? gibts da auswahlmöglichkeiten?

cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KapitanKaktus (19. März 2006)

Momentan gibts nur die auf der agent-page......lade aber heute oder morgen noch welche hoch!

Wir bieten folgende Auswahl:
ohne Dämpfer
Manitou Metel RP
Manitou Radium RL
Manitou Swinger 4way
Manitou Swinger 6way


Cheers,




Marc
agent!bikes


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (19. März 2006)

sehr schick... hätt ich das geld hätt ich jeden rahmen von euch^^
die farbe von dem bild oben gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## dragonflyer (19. März 2006)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schick... hätt ich das geld hätt ich jeden rahmen von euch^^



hab ich mir auch grad gedacht 

sehr gute arbeit!


----------



## rockbar (19. März 2006)

gute arbeite. wie mans von agent!bikes gewohnt ist


----------



## Xiao (19. März 2006)

haben will


----------



## KapitanKaktus (20. März 2006)

Danke, das hört man gerne


----------



## Rockcity Roller (24. März 2006)

AUCH HABEN WILL!
nur grad nich fahren kann!
arm gebrochen  
gruß an marc
rainer


----------



## Mr.T (24. März 2006)

Hm... ich muss es jetzt doch loswerden. Also Optisch ist der Rahmen nicht so mein Fall, aber das ist sicher Geschmackssache.
Was ich hoffe ist nur, dass die Ausfallenden nicht ein ahnliches Schicksal ereilt wie einige der Ersten Orange Ausfallenden! Die Schrauben scheinen mir etwas schmächtig. Ok Ihr werdet euch das ganze schon gut überlegt haben- war aber mein erster Eindruck! Die Praxis wird´s zeigen...
Greez!
T:


----------



## KapitanKaktus (25. März 2006)

@ Mr. T

Keine Sorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (25. März 2006)

trinity mit 66 vorne 26 hinten 24 mein traum =) vllt wird der soga war =) mal gucken^^ bin mal gespannt auf die ersten bilder


----------



## CDRacer (26. März 2006)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> trinity mit 66 vorne 26 hinten 24 mein traum =) vllt wird der soga war =) mal gucken^^ bin mal gespannt auf die ersten bilder


welchen sinn hätte 26/24?


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (26. März 2006)

wendiger aber dafür noch laufruhiger... find halt auch das es besser aussieht ;-)


----------



## Tom-Ass (27. März 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> welchen sinn hätte 26/24?



bissl viel federweg! der is nur glaub ich bis 130mm zugelassen... naja, wem´s gefällt...


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (27. März 2006)

ne bis 150
mir gefällts


----------



## CDRacer (27. März 2006)

Tom-Ass schrieb:
			
		

> bissl viel federweg! der is nur glaub ich bis 130mm zugelassen... naja, wem´s gefällt...


hä, was hat das mit meinem beitrag zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Ass (27. März 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> hä, was hat das mit meinem beitrag zu tun?



sorry, hab mich verklickt, sollte des obere sein!


----------



## KapitanKaktus (31. März 2006)

So hier maln aufgebautes für euch !  






Cheers,





Marc
agent!bikes


----------



## aurelio (31. März 2006)

Gefällt mir optisch sehrgut. Kann man bestimmt super mit freeriden und Bikepark fahren. Wenn ich doch nur die Geldschei§§e hätte


----------



## CDRacer (31. März 2006)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Gefällt mir optisch sehrgut. Kann man bestimmt super mit freeriden und Bikepark fahren. Wenn ich doch nur die Geldschei§§e hätte


hast nicht?


----------



## Rayndeor (31. März 2006)

ZOMG!!!!!
Das schaut scho gut aus, aber den Dämpfer und den Sattel find ich nich so fesch.


----------



## abi1988 (31. März 2006)

welche sherman is da verbaut ??? die flick plzs oder?


----------



## aurelio (31. März 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> hast nicht?



ne leider nich =(

btw: Wiviel Federweg hat denn der Trinity ? bzw. welche Optionen ?


----------



## Munich-Biker (1. April 2006)

85-128mm


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (1. April 2006)

fette sache... dickes lob an die agent!bikes schmiede und entwerfer oda so  nur der vorbau... find ich leida imma noch nich so prickelnd


----------



## Irvine78 (4. April 2006)

sehr sehr schönes rad, hätt ich mir nicht grad ein dhler aufgebaut wüsst ich schon wie ich mein geld loswerd. wie schaut den der rahmen jetzt von den aufklebern her aus? wie auf dem oberen bild (sehr geil) oder wie bei dem komplettbike (net gaz so toll) oder kann man wählen? noch eine kleine anmerkung: ich find des dreieckige teil zwischen dämpfer und der lochschiene am rahmen net ganz so toll. diese leichte biegung passt net so, gerade wäre schöner. is aber geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KapitanKaktus (4. April 2006)

Moin!

Bzgl. Aufkleber:
Wir schicken mehrere verschiedene Aufkleber mit, dann kann man se drauf bappen wo man will 

Greets,




Marc


----------



## paradox (6. April 2006)

KapitanKaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Bzgl. Aufkleber:
> Wir schicken mehrere verschiedene Aufkleber mit, dann kann man se drauf bappen wo man will



das finde ich gut, gibt es für den hinterbau auch steckachsen ausfallenden, ich persönlich finde das der hinterbau a bissel weich wirkt bzw net steif, da es ja "nur" vier dunne rohre sind und der hebelarm schon ganz schon ist, 
mit steckachse ala 12mm wäre das ding garantier steifer...
ich finde den rahmen sehr interessant, da ich keinen reine dirt rahmen haben möchte sondern eher etwas mit federung...

ich kann mich dies bezüglich auch täuschen (steifigkeit)

ach ja dämpfereinbaulänge?

mfg

chris


----------



## KapitanKaktus (7. April 2006)

@paradox

Wir haben die Rohre schon so bemessen, dass ein steifer Hinterbau gewährleistet ist........absolut kein Problem 

Sicherlich würde eine Steckachse das Ganze noch versteifen, momentan gibt es allerdings nur die Schnellspannerversion.

Wenn du dich allerdings für den Rahmen mit Steckachse interessierst können wir kucken was sich machen lässt. Kannst dich einfach an mich ([email protected]) wenden!

Ride on!


----------



## Jeru (7. April 2006)

KapitanKaktus schrieb:
			
		

> So hier maln aufgebautes für euch !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wieviel federweg hat die auf dem bild verbaute sherman ? sind das 130mm oder 150mm ?

und wie sind noch mal die verschiedenen preise was rahmen+dämpfer betrifft ?

danke


----------



## fashizzel (7. April 2006)

Preise: 
999 Euro ohne Dämpfer
1099 Euro mit Manitou Metel RP 
1149 Euro mit Manitou Radium RL 
1199 Euro mit Manitou Swinger 4-way coil 
1259 Euro mit Manitou Swinger 6-way coil


----------



## nosh (9. April 2006)

so wie der Marc den rahmen im ersten post gepostet hat sieht der echt mal hammer geil aus.  beim komplett aufgebauten wirkt der dämpfer etwas komisch aber sonst auch sehr schick 

gruß bene


----------



## abi1988 (17. April 2006)

ich hoffe es is ok basti
wenn ich hier en bild von dir mit de trinity in action poste falls nicht löschst es halt


----------



## hardtail rider (20. Mai 2006)

hi 
nochmla die frage was hat des für ne einbaulänge vom dämpfer könnte mir des bitet schnell jemadn sagen habnen fettes angebot für nen roco bekommen weiß aber net ob der passt!!!! bitte schnell!!
danke schonmal!

greez mo


----------



## Jeskman (24. Mai 2006)

ich denke ich weiß was ich mir nachm abi für nen rahmen kaufe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munich-Biker (25. Mai 2006)

morgen...


----------



## fashizzel (25. Mai 2006)

ja wir haben etwas aufgebaut, und ja, es ist porno, und ja es fährt gut, also so viel ich feststellen konnte um vier uhr morgens bei mir vor der haustür.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (25. Mai 2006)

bilder?


----------



## Munich-Biker (25. Mai 2006)

Kettenführung und VR Bremse kommen noch.





Rahmen: agent!bikes Trinity
Gabel: Manitou Stance Blunt
Steuersatz:	agent!bikes	
VR Nabe: Atomlab GI QR20
HR Nabe: Atomlab Aircorp 10mm
VR Felge: Sun S-Type
HR Felge: Sun S-Type	
Reifen: Schwalbe Big Betty
Bremsen: Avid Juicy Five
Kurbeln: Truvativ Holzfeller 36Z.
Kettenführung: kommt noch
Kette: Sram PC-59
Schalthebel: Sram X-9 Trigger
Schaltwerk: Sram X-9
Ritzelpacket: Sram PG 990
Pedale: DMR V8
Vorbau: agent!bikes
Lenker: Reverse DH	
Griffe: agent!bikes
Sattel	: WTP
Sattelstütze: Truvativ XR


----------



## abi1988 (25. Mai 2006)

GEIL GEIL und nochmal GEIL!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2006)

wirklich sehr sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maenjual (25. Mai 2006)

kann man den rahmen auch mit 24zol hinten und 26zollvorne plus ne marzocchi 66 150mm fahren oder gibbet da probleme mit der garanie?


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (26. Mai 2006)

ne soweit ich weiß nich.. weil bis 150 zugelassen ist... is nämlich ne schöne kombi.. würd ich auch so machen^^


----------



## maenjual (26. Mai 2006)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> ne soweit ich weiß nich.. weil bis 150 zugelassen ist... is nämlich ne schöne kombi.. würd ich auch so machen^^



wer lesen "kann" ist klar im vorteil

les es noch ma durch was ich geschrieben hab


----------



## KapitanKaktus (26. Mai 2006)

24" hinten und 26" vorn mit 150mm ist absolut kein Problem!

Cheers,




Marc
a!b-team


----------



## maenjual (26. Mai 2006)

dankeschön!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (28. Mai 2006)

hab ich ja gesagt  auf der homepage steht es ganz so nebenbei auch wo man es nachlesen kann


----------



## KapitanKaktus (29. Mai 2006)

Aloah!

Hier mal zu Info, wo ihr die Rahmen finden/ankucken/probefahren könnt:

1. DoubleXStore Dortmund (Rahmen mit Dämpfer, bauen jetzt dann ein Komplettbike auf)
2. Bike Mailorder Berlin (Rahmen mit Dämpfer)
3. CNC-Bike Hamburg (hat ab morgen einen Rahmen da)
4. Supercycles München (hat 2 fertig aufgebaute im Laden)
5. Bei uns direkt!
6. Für Leute die jenseits aller Shops wohnen bieten wir auch an einen Rahmen zum ankucken zu zu schicken. Mehr Infos dazu bei uns!

Cheers,





Marc
a!b-team


----------



## Munich-Biker (29. Mai 2006)

5.1. Komplettrad zur Zeit bei mir im Schlepptau


----------



## hardtail rider (2. Juni 2006)

bin jetzt auch nen stolzer besitzer eines trinity bin aber noch nihct ganz fertig mit bestellen und verbauen der teile(hab jetzt nen paar schrott teile dran aber is ja egal) ich fahr des bike aber mit 24 zoll lrs is hammer geil ^^

greez


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2006)

Durfte in Freiburg auch mal das trinity fahren (danke basti). Muss sagen, es ist wirklich ein Spaßgerät, dass für viele Einsatzzwecke (dirt, street, freeride) zu gebrauchen ist. Gewicht geht auch voll in Ordnung, hätte es schwerer erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munich-Biker (5. Juni 2006)

Trinity testen





Danke an Gero fürs Foto!


----------



## Son (8. Juni 2006)

Jupp, das Trinity fähr sich echt schön, auch wenn man sich erst an Fully und langen Lenker gewöhnen muss!


----------



## LoamDiver (8. Juni 2006)

Hier mal meins : 



mfg Fetti


----------



## Hyp3r (8. Juni 2006)

Wieso fährste das rad mit kettenspanner?
Hast doch horizontale ausfaller....
Aber das Rad is schon nice das kann ich nicht anders sagen, echt top aufgebaut...


----------



## LoamDiver (8. Juni 2006)

Hyp3r schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso fährste das rad mit kettenspanner?
> Hast doch horizontale ausfaller....
> Aber das Rad is schon nice das kann ich nicht anders sagen, echt top aufgebaut...


Schonmal was von Kettenverlängerung bei Fullys gehört ? Würd ja auch lieber ohne fahren aba ohne würd mir gleich kette reissen beim einfedern  

mfg Fetti


----------



## aurelio (8. Juni 2006)

Munich-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Trinity testen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geil Basti, wünsch Dir hier nochmal möglichst schnelle Genesung.


----------



## Boogyman (10. Juni 2006)

Hi,

kann man den Rahmen auch in raw bekommen?
Ich hätte ihn gerne in einer anderen Farbe und würde ihn dann von einem Fachbetrieb pulvern lassen.
Verfällt da die Garantie?
Und welche Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer?

Mfg


----------



## abi1988 (10. Juni 2006)

also wegen fabre is kein problem bei agent machen se dir alles musst ihnen nur dei RAL nummer deiner wunschfarbe nennen stellt dann kien problem dar


----------



## Boogyman (10. Juni 2006)

Aso,
dachte nur weil auf der hp stand das zur zeit keine Sonderfarben möglich sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (10. Juni 2006)

dazu weis ich jetzt nix
aber die jungs regeln das schon un machen dir deinen rahmenin deienr wunsch farbe denk ich mal die sin sehr kompetent


----------



## Munich-Biker (12. Juni 2006)

Im Moment gibt es nur schwarz und orange als Farbe, vlt kann der Chef aber was drehen. Also schreib ma ne Mail an a!b


----------



## hardtail rider (27. Juni 2006)

hier mal nen paar bilder von mri mitm trinity!









und mein trinity! is noch ent ferig gewesen hinten is jetzt ne juicy dran vprne kommt noch des gleiche laufrad rein wie hinten nen anderer vorbau und vlt lenker! kurbel muss noch gewesenld werden weiß aber noch net was(hab ihr mir vlt nen tip! gut udn billig soll sie sein!!) 



greez mo


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (27. Juni 2006)

ne xt find ich ganz guat ;-) und richtig geiles bike und action auch nich zu missachten.. was denn das für ne gabel?


----------



## hardtail rider (27. Juni 2006)

erstmal thx! ka is ne z1 welceh weiß ich nciht irgend ne special edition(is antschienen mal der npj gefahren aber galub cih nciht (hat mein vorbesitzter behauptet^^)) mhm action naj bin voll nicht zufrieden gewesen weil da ging schonmla viel mehr aber war bissle angeschalgen ^^
ach xt mhm vlt kommt x9 oder x0 noch dran^^ is sram schalterk mit nem shimano hebl kompatibel?


----------



## Pesling (27. Juni 2006)

Nein (andere Rasten). Nimm nur Sram, is eh besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lostnos (4. Juli 2006)

@munich biker,was das für ein ral-farbton?

dangÖÖÖ ^^


----------



## Munich-Biker (5. Juli 2006)

is des Standardagent! Orange. Falls du die Ralnummer brauchst einfach ne Mail direkt an agent!


----------



## hardtail rider (5. Juli 2006)

ich weiß des gehört eigentlich nicht hier her aber weil mein bike hier grade drin is! was meint ihr ne shimano saint kurbel oder ne holzferller mit howitzer? danke schonmal


----------



## Pesling (5. Juli 2006)

Ich find die Saint ne sehr schöne Kurbel mit annehmbaren Gewicht. Aber bitte nur ein KB, net drei. Von Truvativ rate ich aus schlechten ErfahrungEN ab! Taugt einfach nix.


----------



## bella (6. Juli 2006)

war eine coole Tour mit Euch 





 Urlauber!Uphillmonster


----------



## KapitanKaktus (6. Juli 2006)

Habe die Gallery unter "Trinity" ein bisschen mit Action-Pics erweitert.....kuckt mal rein!

Greets,




Marc
agent!bikes


----------



## Pesling (6. Juli 2006)

absolut


----------



## rass (6. Juli 2006)

keine schlechten bilder und kein schlechter rahmen


----------



## hardtail rider (8. Juli 2006)

so jetzt mein trinity zum rumchillen ^^


----------



## Urlauber (9. Juli 2006)

Ui, erstes Trinity, das ich mit 24" seh............... und ganz schnell wieder vergess


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lostnos (9. Juli 2006)

iwie wirkt der schöne rahmen(sry das cihs so sag) gammelig...dämpfer rot,gabel braun,rahmen schwarz,hr felge chrom...da passt nix so wirklich,sattel auch nich...weises tape auch nich...


----------



## abi1988 (9. Juli 2006)

also farblich is das bike ein disaster und naja andere pedale würde ich auch ran machen


----------



## Rayndeor (9. Juli 2006)

bis auf die pedale alles im Lot 
achja, ich bin der meinung, je gebrauchter oder je mehr es nach Kot aussieht, desto besser


----------



## Pesling (9. Juli 2006)

Sry aber das Ding geht ja mal gar...der Rahmen und die Kurbeln sind okay, aber der Rest ist grauenhaft. Der Aufbau wird dem Rahmen net gerecht!


----------



## fashizzel (10. Juli 2006)

mir gefällts, ok mit den pedalen könnt ich einfach nicht fahren und 24" ist bischen seltsam.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2006)

weiss auch nich, was manche ham. die pedalen würd ich schnellstens wechseln und n ordentlicher dämpfer wäre vllt. auch angebracht, aber ansonsten gefällt mir das rad.


----------



## hardtail rider (10. Juli 2006)

okay zu eurer kritik:
1. mein Manitou Metal is im Arsch(Bolzen gebrochen) und der dämpfer jetzt is nur übergang!
2. Pedale: die pedale sehn echt ******* aus okay aber komm net dazu andere zu bestellen ^^
3. Das weiße klebeband is nur weil ich cnihts anderes hatte und ich wie zu allem keine zeit hab nen schwarzes zu kaufen aber des kommt auch noch  
4. mit der gabel kann ich nciht verstehn find des farblich endgeil ^^
aber gesch,äcker sind halt anders
@pesling: die Kueble is der größte bull aber is ja wurscht 
greez


----------



## Qwerttosirius (20. Juli 2006)

Tachen
Reicht der Federweg hinten beim Trinity zum fett freeriden ???
wie fährt sich denn das gute ding ??? immoment fahre ich nen billig dual rahmen würde gern mal wissen ob man besser fahren kann mit nem anderen rahmen.


----------



## CDRacer (20. Juli 2006)

Qwerttosirius schrieb:
			
		

> Tachen
> Reicht der Federweg hinten beim Trinity zum fett freeriden ???
> wie fährt sich denn das gute ding ??? immoment fahre ich nen billig dual rahmen würde gern mal wissen ob man besser fahren kann mit nem anderen rahmen.


Was soll denn bitte "fett freeriden" sein? Ob du mit einem anderen Rahmen besser fahren kannst hängt nur in geringen Teilen vom Rahmen ab, sondern mehr davon, wie du mit dem Rahmen zurecht kommst und da hat jeder andere Vorlieben. Wie sich das Trinity fährt kann ich nicht sagen, hatte noch nicht die Ehre mal eins Probe zu rollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qwerttosirius (20. Juli 2006)

also mit "fett freeriden" dachte ich jetzt so an drops, aber die findet man wahrscheinlich nur in kanada 
ich weiss eben nicht ob ich mit nem anderen rahmen besser fahren (springen) könnte, (ich springe oft schräg) und deshalb überlege ich imma rum ob ich mir nun einen kaufen soll oder nicht und wenn ja was für einen habta nen paar vorschläge, sollte son dirt street freeride hardtail sein. 
is wahrscheinlich hier nen bisschen falsch wo ich poste aber wird wohl ned so schlimm sein.


----------



## Munich-Biker (20. Juli 2006)

Drops gibts überall stell dir vor auch in Deutschland.
Und das mit dem schräg springen is ne Übungssache, geht mit der Zeit weg.
Wenns n Dirt Street Freeride Hardtail werden soll würd ich mir auch n Hardtail kaufen und kein Fully. Wenn du n Hardtail haben willst überleg dir das Orange, wenn dus mit 130mm und Schaltung aufbaust is es auch FR tauglich.


----------



## Qwerttosirius (20. Juli 2006)

Na ja aber so schöne Northshores gibts ned 
na wenn das übungssache is dann muss ich wohl nen bisschen üben  
ich dachte an sowas:
http://www.dirtcompany.com/11819/11846.html
was meinta dazu ???
ich würde ne PIKE reinbaun also 140 mm und schaltung och


----------



## CDRacer (20. Juli 2006)

Qwerttosirius schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja aber so schöne Northshores gibts ned
> na wenn das übungssache is dann muss ich wohl nen bisschen üben
> ich dachte an sowas:
> http://www.dirtcompany.com/11819/11846.html
> ...


Dir ist schon klar, dass du im Agent Forum hier bist. Da werden dir auch alle zum Agent Rahmen und nicht zum Superfly raten.
Kauf dir ein Orange in M/L


----------



## Urlauber (20. Juli 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll denn bitte "fett freeriden" sein?


Freeriden ab 120kg.



			
				Qwerttosirius schrieb:
			
		

> drops, aber die findet man wahrscheinlich nur in kanada


Fast jeder Supermarkt hat ne Ladekante die jeder Super dropen mark.

Der Sinn in ein Hardtail 140mm zu stecken hat sich mir noch nicht ganz erschlossen. Ausser flachem Lenkwinkel und Cruiser Feeling.

Zum Thema normalen Dropen kann ich nur sagen, du musst sicher nicht nach Kanada um (jedenfalls deine Hardtail-) Dropgrenzen auszuloten.
Bin das Trinity mal eine Zeit lang in Leogang gefahren, ok, der Kona Drop ist wohl noch keine (von dir hoffentlich bald definierte) "Kanada-Dimension", aber das Trinity ging butterweich runter, und fühlte sich nicht so an, als wärs am Ende gewesen.

Zum Thema schief landen: Ein Fully ist meist dazu gebaut Schläge invertikaler Richtung aufzunehmen (falls du nicht grade in einem holprifen Wallride bist) und nicht um schiefes Landen auszugleichen.
Falls du das willst, würd ich mir ein paar XC Fullys anschaun, die gleichen schiefes Landen oft sehr effektiv aus. Das Hinterrad kann dann schonmal schräg gegenüber dem Vorderrad verdreht werden.....


----------



## hardtail rider (24. Juli 2006)

so jetzt mal enn neues bild von meinem
mit:
neuer Kurbel
neuem Klebeband (brems und schaltkabel)
anderen Pedalen 
und ner vorderbremse 



bild nummer 2:



greez mo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2006)

dämpfer + lenker kürzen


----------



## abi1988 (25. Juli 2006)

reicht die kette wie sie so is tuma ufs größte ritzel zu schalten sihet sehr kurz aus


----------



## hardtail rider (25. Juli 2006)

jo dämpfer is echt end******* aber mein metal si wie gesagt kaputt(bolzengebrochen!) und lenker bin ich noch ent dazu gekommen ihn zu kürzen aber mann sieht ja wo die griffe sind !
kette geht hab cih so gemacht damit ich keine kefü brauch!!
greez mo


----------



## Urlauber (25. Juli 2006)

Oh, stimmt, Kette is echt kurz. Passt da auch alles noch, wenn voll eingefedert ist? 
Kannste mir aber ned erzählen, dass das ohne KeFü funktioniert


----------



## hardtail rider (25. Juli 2006)

tuh ich aber!!!


----------



## Molox (25. Juli 2006)

mit h?


----------



## Jeskman (25. Juli 2006)

drecks lenker... ich sach was aus erfahrung!
mhh... 
nochn bischen bis zum abi dann trinity


----------



## hardtail rider (26. Juli 2006)

Jeskman schrieb:
			
		

> drecks lenker... ich sach was aus erfahrung!
> mhh...
> nochn bischen bis zum abi dann trinity


warum dreckslenker?


----------



## Funghi (26. Juli 2006)

hardtail rider schrieb:
			
		

> warum dreckslenker?



weil der gerne ma verbiegt nehme ich an, zumindest konnte man dies als recht häufiges Problem hier lesen.


----------



## Jeskman (26. Juli 2006)

ichatte den vier tage gehabt, dann war er krum und ich hab ne gebrochene hand... komisches teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (26. Juli 2006)

Ja, A-lab ist dafür bekannt. Die neuen sollen besser sein, aber ich glaub net dran. Sind eh zu schwer


----------



## abi1988 (26. Juli 2006)

pesling und das gewicht das is ja sowieso so en ding wie ich des mitbekommen hab bis jetzt da is jedes gramm zu viel
bist eigentlich nur bei deim rad so pingelig oder auch bei dir selbst was des gewicht angeht?


----------



## lostnos (26. Juli 2006)

lol?


----------



## Son (26. Juli 2006)

lol!


----------



## Xiao (26. Juli 2006)

Pesling is doch unser "Gewichtsnazi" 

kein Gramm zuviel xD

---

jedem das seine ! aber manchmal is besser wenns schwerer is und dafür besser hält  

gretz Steve


----------



## lostnos (26. Juli 2006)

so wie der herr fährt wirds schon halten


----------



## morewoodrider (31. Juli 2006)

Ich find des trinity vom mo geil! schaut richtig nice aus!kommste dieses jahr auch wieder ins bikejugendcamp? 

mfg louis


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (5. August 2006)

also wenn dass das is hast du verdammt recht.. wenn ich meine mudder überredet hab wird meins wohl so ähnlich :liebe:


----------



## lostnos (5. August 2006)

zahlt dein rad mama?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (5. August 2006)

ne.. aber da ich noch schüler bin is es schon ein sehr hoher betrag an geld.. warscheinlich ist es auch so kein kleiner betrag.. und nih das ich mein ganzes geld auf n kopf hau.. hab jetzt aba nen kleinen job.. hoffe das klappt.. denk auch wenn ich zwo räder hab und kein geld mehr bin ich auch nich glücklich


----------



## Urlauber (27. August 2006)

In der neuen MTB Rider is nen Test vom Trinity ! S. 28 wens interessiert.

Hinzufügen muss ich, dass ich das Rad genau so mit dieser Abstimmung gefahren bin, und die "straffe" Abstimmung sehr sehr positiv empfand.


----------



## hardtail rider (29. August 2006)

jo hab ich schon gesehn! 
mal ne farge an euch was gefällt euch besser 
das:



oder das



hab zum spaß mla die di rein gemacht finds ganz cool eigentlcih ^^  

greez mo


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (29. August 2006)

naja kommt drauf an was du fahrn willst.. für bikepark würd ich halt die braune nehmen .. und die andere is ja auch so perves schwer


----------



## hardtail rider (29. August 2006)

mhm war eigentlcih in erster linie optisch gedacht aber mhm... war iegntlich für eurobike als dirt


----------



## Son (29. August 2006)

finde die DJ passt optisch besser, wegen den silbernen Standrohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerazius (29. August 2006)

hi leute !!
bin ca 1,90 groß...
geht das klar oder ist der rahmen viel zu klein..würde mir 26 rein machen und hauptsächlich bikepark und nen bischen home dh fahren....
hat jemand erfahrung was die größe angeht ??
mfg


----------



## Son (29. August 2006)

Sollte passen, bin auch fast 1,90 und durfte schonmal mit dem Trinity vom Basti ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Munich-Biker (30. August 2006)

DJ schaut auf jedenfall besser aus.


----------



## DA TOM (2. September 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> In der neuen MTB Rider is nen Test vom Trinity ! S. 28 wens interessiert.
> 
> Hinzufügen muss ich, dass ich das Rad genau so mit dieser Abstimmung gefahren bin, und die "straffe" Abstimmung sehr sehr positiv empfand.



ja bin icha uch gefahren, und ich muss sagen im bikepark leogang hats richtig spass gemacht. der Urle musste immer mich wieder vom rad runter schlagen. naha bis auf die gabel, aber da red ma mal echt ned drüber, aber das weiß ja wohl eh jeder ;-)


----------



## Urlauber (3. September 2006)

drschdrschdrsch  und dann wars wieder meins.


----------



## CaLgOn (3. September 2006)

Hi,
ich fahre ein XC hardtail und wollte mir demnächst ein neues Bike kaufen, da das XC hardtail eigentlich nich das richtige für mich ist. Leider kann ich mich irgendiwe nicht so ganz entscheiden was ich eigentlich fahren will, da mir Street, Dirtjump und Freeride gleich gut gefällt(soweit ich das mit meinem XCbike beurteilen kann  ). Da mein Sparschwein kein geiles Dirtbike und ein fettes Fully hergibt, muss ich ne alternative suchen und bin da auf das Agent Trinity gestoßen. Jetzt wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob das Trinity auch zum Freeriden und leichtem Downhill geeignet ist (eigentlich fahre ich meistens in der stadt uns springe Treppen runter, aber Winterberg gefällt mir auch ganz gut). Ich habe gelesen, dass der Gabel FW auf 150mm beschränkt ist, verfällt die Garantie wenn ich ne 170mm 66 dran baue? Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Urlauber (3. September 2006)

Hi CaLgOn,
also eine 170mm Gabel würde ich nicht einbauen. Dafür ist das Trinity nicht nur nicht zugelassen, sondern vor allem ist es nicht dafür gebaut. Der Hinterbau dürfte mit so einer Gabel überfordert sein, und der Lenkwinkel ist in einer Dimension die nicht gut ist 
Willst du mit dem Trinity dein XC Hardtail ersetzen, oder es zusätzlich aufbauen? Wenn du ernsthaft xc Touren fahren willst, ist das Trinity wohl nicht das richtige. Ansonsten optimal für Freeride und Dirt Sachen. Klar ast du auch ne Menge spass damit auf nem dh runter, aber zum dh racen würde ich eher ein anderes Bike nehmen.

Mit dem Trinity kannst du auf jeden Fall sehr experimentierfreudig sein, es steckt einiges weg, und ist auch sehr steif, so dass man nicht bei jeder verpatzten Drehung Angst bekommt, weil sich alles biegt und windet.

Meine Empfehlung: ne Pike rein


----------



## CaLgOn (4. September 2006)

Danke für die Antwort, ja ich will das XC bike ersetzen, da ich mit dem XC bike street und Dirtjump fahre, das aber nicht besonders gut klappt . Ne Pike is ne gute Idee, da kann ich den FW so einstellen wie ich ihn grad brauche. Leider muss ich noch bis Weihnachten warten, da ich mir direkt ein Komplett neues Bike zusammen bauen will und das geld noch nicht ganz reicht.


----------



## A!BORANGERIDER (4. September 2006)

ALters chwede isn sehr geiler Rahmen en freund von mir hat den in schwarz.Das bike ist der Hammer (der fährt sogar für agent) ich find das ist das perfecte slopestyle fully.


----------



## manobike.Julian (5. September 2006)

tag zusammen!
ich fahre vorwiegend mit meinem 24" eingangrad auf der straße, im skatepark und auf lehm rum und habe mir vor kurzem für den bikepark n freerider aufgebaut, weil ich hardtail-downhill und dropen ab einer gewissen höhe mit dem hardtail nicht so spaßig fand. da ich aber vorwiegend die kleine karre fahre, ist mir mein freerider irgendwie etwas zu groß und zu träge. deswegen überlege ich, mir evtl. stattdessen ein trinity als bikepark allrounder, der vorwiegend in winterberg auf allen strecken eingesetzt werden soll, anzuschaffen. wie es sich für ein fully gehört sollen natürlich 26" laufräder dran. als gabel hätte ich eine 2005er 66 rc, die ich auf 150mm reduzieren könnte. aber auch damit wäre sie wohl noch ziemlich lang... jetzt hab ich aber gelesen, dass der trinity-rahmen auch ne menge verstellmöglichkeiten bzgl. der geometrie bietet...weiss jemand, wieviel grad der steilste lenkwinkel mit dieser gabel (einbaulänge immerhin noch ganze 572mm) haben wird und vor allem, wie hoch das tretlager in der niedrigsten position sein wird? vielleicht hat ja jemand schonmal einen solchen aufbau gemacht oder mit einer ähnlich langen gabel und kann mir auskunft geben...

danke für eure antworten!

julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (6. September 2006)

also, ich würde eher das coiler lassen. 
das agent geht ja eher in den dirt/4x und solpestyle bereich, und nicht zusehr in den drop/downhillbereich ein.
und beim coiler haste mehr reserven.

gruß,
erdbeere


----------



## CDRacer (6. September 2006)

ErdbeerEisSahne schrieb:
			
		

> also, ich würde eher das coiler lassen.
> das agent geht ja eher in den dirt/4x und solpestyle bereich, und nicht zusehr in den drop/downhillbereich ein.
> und beim coiler haste mehr reserven.
> 
> ...


Mhh, ja is klar. Seit wann hat Downhill nochmal was mit Droppen zu tun. Er sagt doch gerade, dass ihm sein Coiler zu träge ist. Also will er ein agileres Rad und das ist doch genau das, was das Trinity ist. Ich kann nur leider nichts zu den EInstellungsmöglichkeiten sagen, weil ich bisher noch nicht die Möglichkeit hatte das Trinity zu fahren.


----------



## AVE (13. September 2006)

A!BORANGERIDER schrieb:
			
		

> ALters chwede isn sehr geiler Rahmen en freund von mir hat den in schwarz.Das bike ist der Hammer (der fährt sogar für agent) ich find das ist das perfecte slopestyle fully.



dein freund????    ^^
schau mal ein oder zwei seiten weiter vorn da hat dein "freund" sein bike schon reingestellt!!!!


----------



## A!BORANGERIDER (26. September 2006)

**** dein sack


----------



## AVE (29. September 2006)

A!BORANGERIDER schrieb:


> **** dein sack



des hast vom tobi geklaut des sagt der immer.
und zweitens is der nich dein kumpel!!!!!!!!!!!
wenn du des denkst dann             ich

also udn jetzt spamm nich wenss so is!!!!!


----------



## lostnos (29. September 2006)

jetzt seid ma ruhig ey versaut nich den thread un noch mehr  lol smileys gehn auch nich oder noch mehr !!!....held!


uuuuh yeah ich hab freunde uhhh yeah ich gib damit an yeahyeah


----------



## aurelio (30. September 2006)

Hier schwirren in letzter Zeit auch immer mehr Dummköppe rum, oder täuscht das ?


----------



## Son (1. Oktober 2006)

Schaut so aus.


----------



## Urlauber (1. Oktober 2006)

Ja, da is der Son ned weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (3. Oktober 2006)

so.. sieht zwa fast aus wie jeder andere aber demnächst kommen teile.. =) happy


----------



## Son (3. Oktober 2006)

yeah yeah


----------



## LoamDiver (3. Oktober 2006)

Huch den Rahmen kenn ich doch irgendwo her !!!Naja aufjedenfall geiler Rahmen !


mfg Steffen


----------



## [email protected] (3. Oktober 2006)

und was für teile kommen?


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (3. Oktober 2006)

weihnachten ist hoffentlich nächste woche ;-) lasst euch überraschen *g*


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (19. Oktober 2006)

sooo .. hat zwa nen bissel gedauert ist aber mehr oder weniger alles da ^^ rest kommt dann .. irgendwann ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urlauber (20. Oktober 2006)

da fehlen noch diese runden Dinger 
Ansonsten schauts gut aus, schön schwarz !


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (2. November 2006)

runde dinger sind da... jetzt fehln noch die glauen akzente und kurbel ^^


----------



## Urlauber (3. November 2006)

ui, das schaut shcon nach Spass aus ! und so schön schwarz, geil


----------



## Hügelmensch (3. November 2006)

ja, sehr geil!


----------



## [email protected] (3. November 2006)

sattel nen tick nach unten vorne und 3cm weiter reinschieben. sonst stören mich nur noch die drop off aufkleber. aber wird sicher n feines rad


----------



## Klessi (28. Juni 2013)

hi.ihr ... kann mir mir mal eine die einbaulänge verraten. ich hab mir auch nen Trinity gekauft und brauch noch nen passenden Dämpfer... DANKE


----------

